# Tips for lining up heat press letters with transfer tape



## PantherGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

A helpful friend told me she saw a different t-shirt company using tape to line up letters for personalizing shirts on the back. 

So if I understand this right, I can order peel-off letters from a company like Transfer Express, then line the letters up face down (so they look backwards to me) on heat press tape with adhesive side up, and then flip over the tape and letters and line them up on the shirt, cover with a teflon sheet, press, and then peel off the teflon sheet and the adhesive tape. Is that correct? 

Has anyone done this before? Does it work well or is there concern about the tape sticking to the shirt or the letters? What tape did you use?

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's more difficult to line up letters face down on tape than it is to just line them up directly on the shirt. It's much more difficult to remove/position the letters once they are stuck on tape. Here is the way Transfer Express recommends:

Transfer Express Inc. - Peel and Press Letters for Personalization

What your friend probably saw was vinyl after it was cut and weeded. But in that situation, the letters are already positioned correctly.


----------

